# MUMBAI | Imperial Heights | 49 fl x 2 | U/C | 49 fl x 2 | Com



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Imperial Heights is a modern project with four towers of 44 floors each developed by Wadhwa Developers. The project is currently under constuction.

*Render:*









*Updates:*

Copyright _MPE_









Copyright _TOI_


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Update:*

Jan 8

Copyright _MPE_


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Courtesy IU

June 9
Copyright MPE


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Sep 13
Copyright MPE


----------



## KuwarOnline (Nov 11, 2009)

whts progress???? is it completed ....


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

March 5
Copyright MPE


----------



## KuwarOnline (Nov 11, 2009)

^^great update thanks India101


----------



## KuwarOnline (Nov 11, 2009)

cc wadhawa builders


----------



## ImBoredNow (Jul 2, 2008)

Found this cool Video.


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

Now the 3rd tower is getting off the ground as well (on the right side) 
As on Oct 2010 
Photo cc: MPE


----------



## Cov Boy (Jun 4, 2006)

These towers have shot up like anything!

Design and quality is of a very high standard & the design reminds me of RNA Imperial.

The video is cool indeed & part glass cladding makes the towers look very slick.


----------



## sieradzanin1 (Dec 7, 2007)

T/O

Update

http://www.thewadhwagroup.com/res_imperial_heights.html#projectStatus


----------



## deekshith (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks for the info sieradzanin1


----------



## adam_uk (Nov 17, 2009)

thank you for the update deepshit.


----------



## deekshith (Oct 8, 2010)

It may be ur name 

My name is *deekshith*


----------



## Jose Pitchka von Ulm (Jul 13, 2011)

Fantastico!!!


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

This project is T/O yet, there is still two towers to go.



adam_uk said:


> thank you for the update deepshit.


:|


----------



## deekshith (Oct 8, 2010)

Also change title to 49fl*4



deekshith said:


> July 13th 2011
> 2 tall buildings at the center
> 
> 
> Sweeping cityscape by Rajib Singha, on Flickr


----------



## sieradzanin1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Update :



IndiansUnite said:


> April 26 - Copyright Reuters


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Two of the four high-rises topped out last year in this north-western Mumbai neighbourhood.
The remaining two towers are rising...



jinka sreekanth said:


> from mpe


----------

